# BOLT+ IR Receiver Location



## hunger (Jan 2, 2006)

I know on the BOLT the IR receiver is behind the TiVo logo. Where is it on the BOLT+, as it appears not to be there?


----------



## s.pearce0188 (Nov 7, 2016)

The TiVo BOLT & BOLT+ are RF not IR from what I have read , I may be wrong? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

s.pearce0188 said:


> The TiVo BOLT & BOLT+ are RF not IR from what I have read , I may be wrong?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are actually both RF & IR same as the Roamios. Not sure why original poster wants to know where the IR receiver is, could be anyone of several different reasons.


----------



## s.pearce0188 (Nov 7, 2016)

I would keep the remote in RF mode, it's much easier and no need for location , heck my remotes to my bolts work through walls even lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

